# LED Headlight on CC



## Fritzjj (Oct 14, 2004)

How many of you would like to see VOA put LED daytime headlight like the Audi's style on the CC by 2011 or 2012 model year? There is one possibility one upcoming model that coming in late fall of 2010 that will offer LED daytime headlight as long you have AFS bi xenon headlights as optional feature.


----------



## DubbHatch (Dec 14, 2005)

i kind of like that my car doesn't have the LED's. That's an Audi "thing", and this is a VW. 
It's like having Halos/angel eyes on anything but a BMW. (i'm looking at you 2010 Camaro)


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (DubbHatch)*

I think they're sexy as hell. If an aftermarket company made a quality replacement set that had the LEDs built in, that'd be great.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I highly doubt youll see VW put them in the CC headlights. If you'll notice they are moving away from the waterfall grill that is predominant on the Audis as well. I think they are trying to differentiate a bit now.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: LED Headlight on CC (Fritzjj)*

Is any automaker using LED headlights? Aren't xenons top of the line headlight for the auto industry?


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

Lexus on the LS600HL


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

refer to them as LED DRL's...
i did a fully custom application on my a3 before the big "LED boom" hit and the mod was played out quickly.
now you can but a POS housing from ECS or even kragen or of course the OEM audi S6 set-up and be done with it. 
the last option is a custom individual diode install many guys in the 8PA3 scene did...forum member tiptronic specifically.
but like stated above, if its not on the car from the get go, might as well tough it out...or wait till an aftermarket guy gets ahold of a headlight copy and makes a set like the new housings audi's are doing....its already started for the a3s for example. OEM & aftermarket.
i'll have a set of OEM US spec halogens up for sale soon when my ecodes can get it if anyone wants a tester to play with. i'm sure someone could cook up a good custom one-off set.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

B6 Passats just got a set of aftermarkets with the LEDs in them like the A4s. 
















From what i have learned about the coding for our light systems via VAGCOM it would be easy to add interior LEDs but at the cost of losing the low speed cornering light.


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 10:23 PM 10-18-2009_


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ that's what im talkn about


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I think they would be fine without the added angel eye as well. Let me know when you put those headlights up for sale I may snag them and have some fun.


----------



## DKRanger22 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Too much going on in that headlight for my liking (angel eyes, LED's, turn indicator). 
To me, the appeal of Passat / CC design is the aggressive, yet simplistic headlight design. They just flow so well with the rest of the car. 
Leave the angel eyes for the Bimmers, and the LED's for the Audi's.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

FYI,
The new Scirocco and MK6 GTi have some LEDs in them.. not a row of them.. more like a solid line used as DRL.. SO vw is stepping it up for the headlight wars.. 
JT


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_FYI,
The new Scirocco and MK6 GTi have some LEDs in them.. not a row of them.. more like a solid line used as DRL.. SO vw is stepping it up for the headlight wars.. 
JT

The only MKVI I have seen with any form up LEDs are at the top of the lower grill on Golf R and Scirocco R. This is what I am going for with the LED setup I am working on. I must say I laughed when you stated "not a row of the.. more like a solid line" what exactly is the difference there?


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 9:30 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_FYI,
The new Scirocco and MK6 GTi have some LEDs in them.. not a row of them.. more like a solid line used as DRL.. SO vw is stepping it up for the headlight wars.. 
JT

I don't see it though....
















The scirocco R has something on the bumper....
















Golf R...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*









This is how the Golf R (not R20 that was a concept name) will look. As I stated they are in the same spot where I am looking at setting the LED configuration I have been working on. Closer to the S6 setup than to anything else Audi has on their cars as they are all inside the headlight now. LEDs for low light/accent lighting on the fronts of cars are blowing up MB has then now as well. They are low wattage and last for hours so they are very economical. I am sure VW will continue to incorporate them but they will still differentiate it from the Audi design at least for a little while. Granted figuring out VW thought process is annoying as they didn't put LED tails on the CC even though the passat has the and they make them for the Euro Jettas and Golfs.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

With the "R" versions, you don't really see the turn signals--- unless they did something clever and used twin diode assemblies like they did for the Jetta & Passat tails for the outer ring.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I actually think the the inner light on the headlights is the turn signal based on the design of the lens. That is not a high beam lens.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I actually think the the inner light on the headlights is the turn signal based on the design of the lens. That is not a high beam lens.

It depends on which car you're referring to.
ON the Golf, yes, with the HIDs, the inner lights are turn signals
Scirrocco? No. It is the city light, just like the Passat with HIDs


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Im not sure you and I are talking about the same light. City lights dont have lenses at all they are used to make the housing glow so on the second pic the furthest inner light is not a city light. If you are talking about what appears to be an H7 bulb then possibly but I would guess that to be a flash to pass high beam. On the non HID versions the blink is still in the headlight for the Golf just not on the same place as the high beam is there. and in the bumper grill for the Scirocco.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Im not sure you and I are talking about the same light. *City lights dont have lenses at all they are used to make the housing glow so on the second pic the furthest inner light is not a city light.* If you are talking about what appears to be an H7 bulb then possibly but I would guess that to be a flash to pass high beam. On the non HID versions the blink is still in the headlight for the Golf just not on the same place as the high beam is there. and in the bumper grill for the Scirocco.

In the bold,as a generalization, it is simply false. It depends on the headlight you're referencing to:
Scirocco:








outer light: Valeo D1S Bixenon AFS
mid light: H7 passive cornering light
inner light: city light -- which has a lens








H7 high
H7 low
middle circle is the turn signal
inside the high beam is the the city light.








Outer = Bixenon
Inner = turn signal
Under the Bixenon is the city light-- which has a lens & as you can see, the whole housing doesn't glow
Can't finda pic of a Scirocco w/o HID, but guessing it's going to be a like a Golf w/o HID.
For the CC, what you stated is true.
On the Passat, it isn't true at all.
Bixenon setup is similar to the Scirocco w/ Bixenons
Halogen version has the city lights at the corner, both US & Euro version.


----------



## GCP561BR (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the Leds. And Mercedes is doing it with their cars. New S Class and E have them. Range Rover 2010 Sport has them too. VW or someone needs to make them for the CC. Boss.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
In the bold,as a generalization, it is simply false. It depends on the headlight you're referencing to:
On the Passat, it isn't true at all.
Bixenon setup is similar to the Scirocco w/ Bixenons
Halogen version has the city lights at the corner, both US & Euro version.

Give me visual proof of a Passat and I will gladly believe it along with the bixenon Scirocco light. The lens on that light is even resembles the lens on the both Golf blinkers. Yes they use different lenses for different types of bulbs depending on how the light is to be used. I also have yet to EVER see a city light set up that isnt just for letting the housing glow, this isnt meant to be mistaken as a non xenon HID which some manufacturers have done in order to maintain a longer life on the xenon bulbs. City lights arent designed to project light they illuminate the housing.
Here is a Passat headlight with a city light installed UNDER the high beam bulb, they are low wattage bulbs. 








When you find an image of a car with City lights that aren't designed this way please feel free to post it.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

MKV's with HIDs (non-HID have their city lights in the high beams)








On a B6 Passat:
here is my car, which I experimented with the VAG-COM to make the turn signals as city lights








The regular city light is at the corner... not within the high beam. The difference between the US version & Euro? Amber bulb vs. clear/blue bulb.
Here's the bixenon version (it's nater's pic)








the inner most light is for the city lights only. US version = amber city light bulb & Euro has clear/blue bulb


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Its a city light not a parking light?

it's the same light.
Disable your DRLs & put the switch in the middle city light position. That lights up along with the rear lights, license plate lights & interior lightis.
Enable "parking light" via VCDS, turn the car off, push up or down on the turn signal stock, the same lights go on, minus the interior lights. (right now, unless the ross-tech guys figured it out, it is not side specific)


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I cant see the pic of your car here at work.
The GTI light is a prime example, its not a blinker and is a low wattage bulb, other than lighting up that section of the housing it serves NO purpose. A blinker used in a constant on position is a parking light. I had my CC set that way for while and just turned it off in preparation for my LED project. On the bottom Passat does that light do anything else?
On both my MKIV and my B6 A4 the city light was on without the switch being in the parking light location which is my point, its not the same. Thats always been my take on the city light.
I may be remember it all wrong, now I have myself confused.










_Modified by Veedubin02 at 2:52 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I cant see the pic of your car here at work.
The GTI light is a prime example, its not a blinker and is a low wattage bulb, other than lighting up that section of the housing it serves NO purpose. A blinker used in a constant on position is a parking light. I had my CC set that way for while and just turned it off in preparation for my LED project. On the bottom Passat does that light do anything else?
On both my MKIV and my B6 A4 the city light was on without the switch being in the parking light location which is my point, its not the same. Thats always been my take on the city light.

_Modified by Veedubin02 at 2:22 PM 10-19-2009_

ON the MKV's with HIDs: The lower strip has the inner section for the turn signals & the outer section for the city/parking light, how does it not serve any purpose? 
On the Passat, the turn signal is the turn signal by default coding with the VCDS (VAG-COM). You can go into the long coding helper to make the turn signals serve as parking lights (and you can adjust the intensity).
On the MKIV, since you listed as a JTI:
the Jetta headlight does not use the turn signal in a constant on position as the parking light. Remember, it uses a dual filament bulb. The parking/city light (if the parking light circuit is wired in) uses the low-watt filament, not the high watt filament. Also, it doesn't light up the entire housing--- another function of the city/parking light you claim.
The Bora (ecode), has a separate W5W bulb located below the H4 bulb. It does illuminate the entire reflector area as the function you stated.
B6 A4-- can't remember, but like the Jetta, it uses a dual filament bulb. 
It doesn't matter if it uses a dual filament turn signal bulb or not, whether it illuminates the entire housing or not, a city light is a city light, which is the same bulb as the parking light.

...I modified by MKIV Golf headlight to have Jetta style parking/city lights AND made my fender turn signals to become parking/city lights also.










_Modified by GT17V at 3:36 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

the W5W bulb in my Ecode jetta, gti, and my A4 headlights were what i consider city lights, they add a glow to the housing that really does nothing else. I have never used the terms city light and parking light synonymously as you have, I could be wrong though. Wouldn't be the first time. To me a parking light has always been a blinker used in a steady on function like the mkIV Jettas had in the US spec headlights and the way the CC blinkers act when I turn on the parking lights.


----------



## VW McSmile00 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_B6 Passats just got a set of aftermarkets with the LEDs in them like the A4s. 
















From what i have learned about the coding for our light systems via VAGCOM it would be easy to add interior LEDs but at the cost of losing the low speed cornering light.

_Modified by Veedubin02 at 10:23 PM 10-18-2009_

Where did you get the head lights? And are these xenon? And lastly are the head lights the same shape for the CC and the Passat?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VW McSmile00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW McSmile00* »_
Where did you get the head lights? And are these xenon? And lastly are the head lights the same shape for the CC and the Passat?

I think answering you last question will null the other, They dont fit the CC.


----------

